# Regner new release



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Just announced is 3 new locomotives:

Class A Climax
0-4-0 Tram
2-4-2 1:32 71325 Passenger loco

I will post more information here later. Photos are uploaded already


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like the Climax will be available with three different type boilers; horizontal, vertical and "T"!


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

I cant wait to see the class A. I might have to save up for that one.


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's a link to the larger pic http://www.regner-dampftechnik.de/a...profil.htm


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By snowshoe on 30 Jan 2013 09:24 AM 
I cant wait to see the class A. I might have to save up for that one. 

Jason, 
Any chance the Climax has skew bevel gears on the trucks ?


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

I can only speculate that they would need to be. Once I actually receive one that I would know.


----------



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave, 

My German isn't as good as it used to be, but Regner's site says zwei or two versions. T-boiler and standing boiler.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

The Climax will be 3 versions as stated in the listing. Straight boiler, T boiler and a Vertical boiler. The prototype was built with the straight boiler.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

says zwei or two versions. T-boiler and standing boiler 
Rich, 

I thought that, but it says two *more* versions, besides the straight boiler shown in the photos.


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Pete Thornton on 31 Jan 2013 08:40 AM 
says zwei or two versions. T-boiler and standing boiler 
Rich, 

I thought that, but it says two *more* versions, besides the straight boiler shown in the photos. 

Yep, what Pete said: 
zwei weiteren Varianten (aber, Ich spreche nur Japanisch.)


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

I like the Tram "Otto" - http://www.regner-dampftechnik.de/aktuelles/neuheiten2013/25488_otto_easyline.php Perfect for my small railway currently in design. -- Scott


----------



## ChrisBerry (Feb 9, 2010)

Jason, 

Thanks for the news! 

I would very much hope that Regner is able to produce the Climax with skew bevel gears! They seem to like a technological puzzle! The steam motor and gearbox looks a superb adaptation of what they already produce, and it would be a great pity if they did not carry that design prowess into the trucks. 

Clearly it would then also be great if they were to offer the trucks or at least the gears as a builders part. 

I have just bought a pair of Accucraft shay trucks, as I have limited time for building complex parts. My guess is that the shay trucks would save me about a year based on the time I am able to spend in a workshop. So I am quite happy to spend $300 dollars on that, while unhappy to spend $1500 on a Shay itself. Would be happy to buy a Graham Shay motor if they still made them............ I am looking to build two T-boilers in parallel for a Shay and a Climax........ 

So, following on from the earlier threads about Climax gears, if a dealer could persuade Herr Regner to run on a few extra correct Climax trucks or gears for the 'home builder' that might be a great help! I suggested it to Accucraft with no success so far......... I very much doubt I am going to be buying an expensive Climax kit in the wrong scale, and to a design I do not completely like, no matter how superb it is in concept. 

All best wishes, 

Chris


----------

